# Where is everbody from?!



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

Hi am new to this site and i am very nosy!!! would love to know where everybody is from !! I am in Barry south wales!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I am from Huddersfield, West Yorkshire.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm from Morden, Surrey. Originally from Southampton.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi ya! I live in Cambridgeshire not far from Cambridge itself


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Sheffield South Yorkshire yay!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in Auckland, New Zealand but I lived in Belfast until a month ago


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I am from Halifax originally, lived in Wales, Manchester and most of my life in S****horpe. Now i live in Enfield, London.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I live n Hertfordshire was born in London and grew up in NW London Willesden Green and moved here 2 years ago. Im origionally from Pakistan!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I live in the New Forest in Hampshire, grew up in Lymington, also lived in southampton for 7 years.


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Living in Gloucestesrhire now but originally from staffordshire and spent some years in Dorset


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm from Leeds, West Yorkshire


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm from the West Midlands!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

Im from Chigwell in Essex  Now live in Thurrock - next to Lakeside shopping centre wooohoooo!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

crofty said:


> I live in the New Forest in Hampshire, grew up in Lymington, also lived in southampton for 7 years.


Hamshire... you anywhere near Fleet? My poor hubby has to travel to Fleet every day for work at the moment...takes him roughly 2 hours on the trains!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Michelle666 said:


> Im from Chigwell in Essex  Now live in Thurrock - next to Lakeside shopping centre wooohoooo!


ive just moved out of thurrock to the basildon area.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in Port Talbot, South Wales


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

Im from good old manchester


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

im from the midlands, or the black country to be exact. did live in beverley near hull for three years though.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey and Welcome to the forums 

I come from Fife in Scotland  lol


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

cassie01 said:


> im from the midlands, or the black country to be exact. did live in beverley near hull for three years though.


Oooh where abouts? I'm from Wolverhampton


----------



## mellie (May 21, 2008)

It is great to see we r from all over i was wondering are there any rescue centres in my area barry south wales?


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

Im from Australia.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow we are a global group!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Im in wigan greater manchester/lancs and have never lived anywhere else


----------



## amber bamber (Aug 2, 2009)

hi i'm from a really wet dorset at the moment


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Im in wigan greater manchester/lancs and have never lived anywhere else


Where abouts in Wigan?
My niece (& her mum) live in Ashton-in-Makerfield


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Just five mins away, pemberton 

small world, there are others from wigan on here to lol

rescued a ferret from a shop in ashton last week.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

stacey11 said:


> Oooh where abouts? I'm from Wolverhampton


wow, im from rowley near dudley but im living in stourbridge at the mo


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I am from North Nottinghamshire.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm from Belfast, Northern Ireland. I lived in the USA for 6 years when I was 18 to go to university and work.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> I'm from Belfast, Northern Ireland. I lived in the USA for 6 years when I was 18 to go to university and work.


COOL  where abouts in usa?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> COOL  where abouts in usa?


I lived in a wee place on the East coast called Easton in Maryland. I attended university in Pennsylvania.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

im from Scotland - North Lanarkshire


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

I am from Eastbourne, East Sussex - beside the sea x


----------



## debbie1981 (Jul 21, 2009)

Im from Bridgend in South Wales x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

stacey11 said:


> Oooh where abouts? I'm from Wolverhampton


Where about? I'm from there origionally. Moved to London for a while then up to Newcastle-under-Lyme where I have stopped since!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

debbie1981 said:


> Im from Bridgend in South Wales x


Not far from me x


----------



## stacey11 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Where about? I'm from there origionally. Moved to London for a while then up to Newcastle-under-Lyme where I have stopped since!


Cool well i'm from Willenhall, living in Walsall now though!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

stacey11 said:


> Cool well i'm from Willenhall, living in Walsall now though!


Oh yeah I know. I'm from a little village just outside Wolves


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm from Aberdeen - btw it's sunny up here today for a change !!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Hi ya! I live in Cambridgeshire not far from Cambridge itself


I am in Cambridgeshire too 20 miles to Huntington and Peterborough, in the middle  have lived in the same house since I was born - 22 years 

*Heidi*


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

I live in Wgan but im a north east lass at heart


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

I am in Lincoln, Lincs . but born and bred in germany.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm from west sussex, but have been at uni in Plymouth and am still here and spent a year working in Dorset and Southampton.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I am in Cambridgeshire too 20 miles to Huntington and Peterborough, in the middle  have lived in the same house since I was born - 22 years
> 
> *Heidi*


Ah excellent!  I'm South Cambs, live in Duxford if you know where that is?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Am I the only one from N.Ireland?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> Ah excellent!  I'm South Cambs, live in Duxford if you know where that is?


Yeh I know where that is  
My dad and boyfriend both do security in south cambs aswell as north cambs 
it has an army/plane place/museum doesnt it? 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Am I the only one from N.Ireland?


looks like it jaxb05 
someone might come forward 

*Heidi*


----------

